# seiwa explorer mk3 plotter



## flyingscotsman (Dec 17, 2006)

does anyone have any info - thinking about buying one - are they any good?


----------



## restlesswave (Dec 29, 2007)

This Might Be A Bit Late!! I Have An Explorer Mkii And It`s A Cracking Job Coupled Up To A Neovo 17" Tft Lcd Monitor That I Bought On Ebay For Fifty Quid


----------

